# Faithless at MEN arena 25th nov



## sorearm (Oct 8, 2005)

Put this in the music section too

Faithless are doing another tour, saw them earlier this year, very wicked, especially as I was floating somewhere in the stratosphere on a quality pill   

anybody up for seeing 'em? tickets are £25.85 (inc fee) for standing - someone from work and a few of her mates are going too, but maybe be nice for some of us urbanites to go too?


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 11, 2005)

I thought they'd quit playing live. Caught them at V99 and Leeds Uni a few years back and they were amazing.

I begrudge paying for tickets as I used to get them for free. I might make an exception though for the Mondays at the end of the month. Stereo MC's and The Farm in support and I think it's going on till 1 or 2am.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 11, 2005)

yeah, the last tour was supposed to the last lol, but then in a shock move this tour has been announced!   

seeing the mondays will be


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 11, 2005)

I am, well love Faithless and all on the strength of 1 album (Reverence), every track is cool, but favourites include Salva Mea, Dirty Old Man and Drifting Away. 

Bet they are amazing live and still don't know why I don't have their other albums.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 12, 2005)

I can burn you them all on a DVD for ye if yer want, interested in going to see 'em?


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 13, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> I can burn you them all on a DVD for ye if yer want, interested in going to see 'em?



That would be great, I've been planning to get hold of them so that may save a few pennies. Definitely interested in seeing them too!


----------



## Pingu (Oct 13, 2005)

i think i have just found my birthday pressie


----------



## Wookey (Oct 14, 2005)

I fucking love Faithless. I think I've found my giving up fags prezzie!!

*or maybe I could swing a freebie ticket, for review purposes you understand..*


----------



## sorearm (Oct 17, 2005)

Standing tickets now bleedin' sold out ... sheesh

I'll have to do an ebay search now


----------



## bmd (Oct 19, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> Standing tickets now bleedin' sold out ... sheesh
> 
> I'll have to do an ebay search now



I'm off to the Hull gig, I don't really like Faithless but the gf fancied going so I offered to take her. Shit excuse I know but it's the only one I've got.


----------

